# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  What kind should i take?

## PIMPOLOGY101

Aight here is the deal i play D-2 football and i was wondering what kind of steroids i should take. I am 6'5, about 250 and run a 4'9 40 yard dash. We are in off season right now and i need the best steroid i could take and it would get out of my system in 5 months. Im planning on starting a cycle as soon as my drug test.

----------


## Rhino58

Lineman I assume, but for gear it all depends on what you are looking for. Speed, mass, or a jump in strength. Look through the steroid cycles on the main site.

----------


## AG5678

Pimpology101 whats your diet consist of?

----------


## D-END

Tren and prop cycle is what you want.

----------


## Casanova33

if u can get it var would be great for the joints. prop tren would be good if u can stand the ed injections.

----------


## BP85

> Lineman I assume, but for gear it all depends on what you are looking for. Speed, mass, or a jump in strength. Look through the steroid cycles on the main site.



I was thinking a Tight End. But at the same time I could see DE. This kid that graduated a year before me is 6'5 270 runs a 4.9, on a good day, and he plays almost half of the game, is playing 1aa ball and is an OLB.

----------


## BP85

> Lineman I assume, but for gear it all depends on what you are looking for. Speed, mass, or a jump in strength. Look through the steroid cycles on the main site.



I was thinking a Tight End. But at the same time I could see DE. This kid that graduated a year before me is 6'5 270 runs a 4.9, on a good day, and he plays almost half of the game, is playing 1aa ball and is an OLB.

----------


## flyguy7

6'5 270 and runs a 4.9? animal, that's sick

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

**** the gear. If you're training for football the only reason you need gear is to help you recover. That's about it. Gaining weight is going to seriously hurt your game.

IF ANYTHING, I would run a low dose of 200-300mg of Test Enanthate or Cypionate for recovery purposes ONLY.

Concentrate more on Plyometrics and Explosive training. Being 20lbs heavier and being able to bench 50lbs more ain't gonna do **** for your game. It's going to be more of a load to carry and you're going to slow down and hurt your explosiveness.

Your job as a DE is to seek and destroy. Sure, the missle would be bigger, but it would travel less distance and at a slower speed. I'd rather hit hard and fast then slow and big.

Just my two cents...

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Here's a sample workout I'd be running if I were you...

Day 1 
Wind Sprints
Plyometrics
Extreme Stretching

Day 2 
Bench Press
Military Press
Cleans
Extreme Stretching

Day 3 
Rest

Day 4 
Squats
Extreme Stretching
Plyometrics

Day 5 
Bench
Military Press
Cleans
Squats

Day 6 
Wind Sprints
Plyometrics
Extreme Stretching

Day 7 
REST

ALL EXERCISES WOULD BE 5 sets of 3 REPS with 2 warmup sets of 20 reps.

If you don't get stronger, faster and more agile, you're doing something wrong.

----------


## LB55blitz

> **** the gear. If you're training for football the only reason you need gear is to help you recover. That's about it. Gaining weight is going to seriously hurt your game.
> 
> IF ANYTHING, I would run a low dose of 200-300mg of Test Enanthate or Cypionate for recovery purposes ONLY.
> 
> Concentrate more on Plyometrics and Explosive training. Being 20lbs heavier and being able to bench 50lbs more ain't gonna do **** for your game. It's going to be more of a load to carry and you're going to slow down and hurt your explosiveness.
> 
> Your job as a DE is to seek and destroy. Sure, the missle would be bigger, but it would travel less distance and at a slower speed. I'd rather hit hard and fast then slow and big.
> 
> Just my two cents...


True, but if you train for explosiveness and speed while on the juice I believe you can make great gains. I am doing a prop only cycle soon for this reason excactly. I would like to put on about 10 lbs. of LBM, but I want to drop my 40 by a few tenths of a second. I will be updating on how my cycle is going, you can feel free to check in and see how it benefits me.

----------


## Thedudex2000

Also take a look at the West Coast workout, premier lifters use it , and from my own use, and the fact that my college team uses it, i can assure you that yu will see gains in speed and strength. It is posted in the football forum, look for it, any questions about it just PM me

I know i always tell people do do the west coast workout, but it is incredible


dude  :Afro:

----------

